# So I met a mossy oak hunting pro



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I bury phone lines for century link telephone and sometimes that leads me to some very interesting people. Anyways I happen to show up to a house and met a guy who is a pro hunter for mossy oak he is also head of mossy oaks fabric anything printed mossy oak he has something to do with. Super cool guy got all kinds of cool stuff and we got to talking of course and he said that him and his buddies have the spray they make and spray all over around their stands to draw deer in. He said the deer to stupid over it and if I needed to see then make it spray it somewhere I don't hunt much and set a camera. Well I decided I'd try it and just spray it all over my stand area. He claimed big deer love it no explanation of why but it works he said . So I did it lol this crap works I have deer licking everything around the stand he'll it maybe better than corn and only cost 6 dollars to make 3gallons worth which is plenty for a while here it is. 1 3gal backpack sprayer
1 pint of grape koolaid
1 box of grape jello
1 bottle of anise mix all together with water and spray your heart out then fill a small spray bottle to refresh whenever you go back out let me know what all your results are like he evens coats his corn piles with it this I haven't done yet 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

so where are the pictures of this happing to you ......oh i get it we are the test dummys ....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I would like to know if this worked....to me it sounds like a bear recipe.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Dang such harsh replies lol an ill get some trail cam pictures I have an 8pt that came thru later that first night 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I know it sounds crazy but I had to try I'm a sucker for when someone who gets to travel all over and see all kinds of different things says something works I try it. You are not test dummies I've already beat you to it and you can see the smaller buck down in the weeds and the bigger buck came thru that was the first time I had ever seen that bigger buck so idk you make your own choices 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

interesting. I'd try it for a couple bucks lol if it doesn't work I can just spray down all my dogs toys and im sure she'd like it


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I would try it early, but now is not the time for baits, nows the time for saddles and ridges where bucks are goin to cruise for does. Im not knocking it hopefully I remember to try it next year in the early season when I hunt for does, Heck if it dont work I could always drink the stuff!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

One question why wouldn't you want to bait now my thinking is that the does are still going to do what they do everyday eat sleep run from horny bucks lol I would think the more does you can attract the more bucks in the area maybe I'm wrong 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

by bucks I meant $'s lol somehow slipped my mind that could be misinterpreted. I won't try it this year bc I've taken my horns but I'll keep it in mind to mess around with in the future


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

A good friend from ky turned me onto the spray. He is on mossy oak field staff and all those guys down there use this mix. It doesn't gotta be grape, cherry works too.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

How big of a bottle of anise and do I mix sugar with the koolaid?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no. you gotta drink the koolaid...lol and then you will believe. i guess apple juice would work in that sense too.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I know some are getting a kick outta this and I too thought this guy is nuts but its cool I tried it it worked I would have never thought of this and this guy used grape but I think it's just the sweetness of the mix I bought a small bottle of anise cost like 350 I think he did say there are some guys who will drag a scent wick with just anise on it idk it's way cheaper than buying those high dollar deer attractants and like I said it worked for me so I believe I don't have a lot of deer on my property so anything to get to see one or two extra deer is awesome my place is more of a pass thru 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Where do you get anise?

Spice isle at grocery store?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes baking isle I believe with all the spices lol I didn't pay attention but I believe your right I'm going to spray down a tree back in the woods and put the camera directly on the tree tomorrow morning when I come out for church


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

alumcreeker said:


> I know some are getting a kick outta this and I too thought this guy is nuts but its cool I tried it it worked I would have never thought of this and this guy used grape but I think it's just the sweetness of the mix I bought a small bottle of anise cost like 350 I think he did say there are some guys who will drag a scent wick with just anise on it idk it's way cheaper than buying those high dollar deer attractants and like I said it worked for me so I believe I don't have a lot of deer on my property so anything to get to see one or two extra deer is awesome my place is more of a pass thru
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



im 100% serious. i have all the ingredients and am going to try it on my uncles property. hes in his 70's and hunts out of a tree house. the deer are coming to the corn, but at night. he tried buck jam and that bs crap c'mere deer and they still come at night.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Post ur results on how it worked for you like I said I'm going to put it around one tree And then a camera ill have pics by mid week for people 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'll put a camera out too.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

1 3gal backpack sprayer
1 pint of grape koolaid
1 box of grape jello
1 bottle of anise 
mix all together with water and spray your heart out then fill a small spray bottle to refresh whenever you go back out let me know what all your results are like he evens coats his corn piles with it this I haven't done yet 


When you say mix together with water are you just mixing the jello and koolaid with water or would this be everything that's in this mix?


----------



## sdojb (Nov 5, 2012)

Alumcreeker....do you still have the blood tracking dog?


----------



## sdojb (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone know of a blood tracking dog in central ohio...im in delaware county.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think VitalShot has a blood tracking dog but dont know where at he is located. I think central of ohio but i could be wrong. Your better off making a new topic tho to get a better answer


----------



## sdojb (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you. I talked to vitalshot he's not really close but might be able to help me.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

freyedknot said:


> no. you gotta drink the koolaid...lol and then you will believe. i guess apple juice would work in that sense too.


Anything to make that $$$$buck


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I made this stuff yesterday and my house smelled like black lickerish now I can see why the deer will love this stuff I will post some pics after my next hunt if they have taken hold of this stuff.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I also put some out in Vinson county I will post picture also


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

ezbite, I really enjoy your videos!!! Lets see your grape (good and plenty one).


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This has me intrigued. I am curious to see some results.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

definitely awaiting photos.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have not been out to check my trail cam since last weekend I am hoping to check it tonight as I will be sighting in my boys new shotgun will try and post any pics that I get


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

It works on ***** BIG time. I live in a woods with a creek in back about 60 yards away.I put some out back with a drive way alarm to let me know when there was something on it. No deer but lots of *****. In fact, since I put it out, I havn't seen any deer out back. Could be because of the rut though. I finally had to switch off the alarm because of all the *****.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Finally got to pull my cam and I have a few pics of does and a buck eating were I sprayed hope this helps you guys out knowing that it does work.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hang_loose said:


> ezbite, I really enjoy your videos!!! Lets see your grape (good and plenty one).


thanks, im going to do this in jan when i can sit in my blind and watch. i made 1/2 a batch last week just to see what it smells like, i like the smell and rocko likes the taste. goofball licked anything i sprayed.lol.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

wis2ohio said:


> Finally got to pull my cam and I have a few pics of does and a buck eating were I sprayed hope this helps you guys out knowing that it does work.


Cool and thanks for sharing. Seems like it works to some extent.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes it works some it's not something that I would put out by itself and expect to bring them in.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Another data point...

Two weeks ago I was bow hunting my in-laws property in NY state. I used the recipe to make up a 1 gallon batch of this mix, instead of a 3 gallon batch, so mine was more concentrated. I thought I would dilute it but figured what the heck. 

On that Monday, I sprayed quite a bit on 10-12 smaller trees on my way into my stand. I basically emptied a standard sized spray bottle I'd bought at Lowes.

On Tuesday morning a smaller cruising buck came right behind me, crossed the trail where I sprayed, and spent about 30 seconds licking the base of one of the trees behind me where I sprayed. Then he went on his way. 

In my mind, I can see where this mix could grab a buck's attention for maybe enough time for you to get a shot. In my specific case, it didn't work out, but it could have. I can't say he came as close as he did because of it, but since he did, he stopped for a taste.

Also, when I shared this mix/recipe with my bro-in-law, he grabbed a small bottle of 'lure' he'd purchased last season and we both gave it the sniff test. For sure both mixtures shared the Anise smell, however my mixture was more intense and sweet than his $7 bottle.


----------

